# My Nintendo 64 Hacking Tools - Part I



## Ecchi95 (Jul 25, 2020)

The reason I say part I in the title is because *part II* of my tools *will eventually be a decompiler and an emulator that takes these same symbol files.*



*load_symbols.exe works with every Nintendo 64 ROM*​

*Open your ROM in a hex editor *
*to see how a symbol file must be named.*

*A SYMBOL FILE MUST BE A TEXT DOCUMENT THAT*
*FOLLOWS THIS FORMAT:*​
(last 3 letters of product code + very last digit of the 4th row)​













*Click and drag your ROM into load_symbols.exe AFTER creating a symbol file.*

*ZLEF.txt and ZSP1.txt are already provided as examples.*

****Functions use ROM offsets. NOT RAM.***




*See my SECOND post for the final release of this tool. Now I can focus on the emulator and decompiler tools since this one is wrapped up.*


----------



## Ecchi95 (Dec 12, 2020)

Spoiler: Exploring Kakariko village without using a cutscene setup











Using a cutscene setup for Kakariko Village:






Taking advantage of the scene's actor entries to jump to an actor file:






Majora's Mask screenshots:


----------



## Ecchi95 (Jan 20, 2021)

Forgot to add that if you're using this tool for 64DD games, they require a different naming convention for symbol files.

They use the standard game ID format.

DKDJ.txt = Kyojin no Doshin (Doshin the Giant)
DKIJ.txt = Kyojin no Doshin demo
DKKJ.txt = Kyojin no Doshin: Kaihou Sensen Chibikko Chikko Daishuugou (Doshin the Giant: Tinkling Toddler Liberation Front! Assemble!)
DMBJ.txt = Mario Artist: Communication Kit
DMGJ.txt = Mario Artist: Polygon Studio
DMPJ.txt = Mario Artist: Paint Studio
DMTJ.txt = Mario Artist: Talent Studio
DPGJ.txt = Japan Pro Golf Tour 64
DRDJ.txt = Randnet Browser
DSCJ.txt = Sim City 64
DSMJ.txt = Super Mario 64 Disk Version
EDZJ.txt = Dezaemon DD
EFZJ.txt = F-Zero X Expansion Kit


----------

